# abudhabi work visa rejected



## haseeb123 (May 1, 2014)

Hi my work visa rejected in abudhabi ..My company told me due to security reason Tell me what to do ...pls 
My company said we have applied again for ur visa.....
Pls tell is there is any chances of myn will day give me visa....because my company told me immigration has just told them security issues not more than that.
What should I do


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You will never know the reason for rejection of security clearance. If the employer has a good PRO, he may be able to ensure that the application is approved.
Failing which try to find another private job (not govt.) and in a different emirate. 

This is assuming that you dont have a previous visa issue or criminal record in UAE due to which the new visa got rejected. Also sometimes visas could be rejected for certain nationalities (or religions).


----------



## haseeb123 (May 1, 2014)

I don't have any criminal issue and I don't know what to do ...m calling company hr everyday they r saying we r trying . I don't know what to do..just guide me what should I do..and are there r any chances


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Haseeb - you haven't said which country you are from ?


----------



## haseeb123 (May 1, 2014)

I m from Pakistan ...but I don't think this is a issue .My cousins workng there ..from a longtime


----------

